# Here's benny



## hibiscusmile (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## robo mantis (Jul 17, 2007)

He chinese?


----------



## Asa (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi Benny!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 17, 2007)

Yea, bad pic, how'd u know? this was suppossed to go under the post babyniks made. Humpt! I cannot win.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 17, 2007)

He looks chinese lol I have had many chinese


----------

